# Feedback on a tattoo "design"



## decypher (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm looking into getting some tattoos done. I have a teddy bear on my upper left arm, it's 20 years old, my mother made it when she started tattooing (she was a relatively accomplished airbrush artist in the 80s/90s and just had started tattooing, I was her first non-pig to work on but she had to quit due to health reasons), so I decided to have it updated, shadowed etc. and then have a band go around my arm. At the same time I want a band around my upper right arm. I'm not opposed to the usual tribal stuff etc., but do enjoy building my own things, so I kind of stuck to my favorite "Watch Tower Theme" (I didn't really want anything band related, but in this case it's still neutral, so even if Jarzombek decides to suck at some point, it's all good) and took this







and made this






Obviously the red triangles would be on the outside, do you guys think this would work? the actuall width of the band is approx 4 cm / 1 1/2 inches (triangles excluded)


----------



## infernalservice (Jun 14, 2014)

Pic doesn't show but I promise you that you will almost always have better results if you bring a concept to a professional quality Tattooer and let them run with it. It's there prerogative to make it both look good and fit well to your body.


----------



## decypher (Jun 14, 2014)

Ok, that's kind of embarrassing... I never checked to see if the pic had been uploaded or not... 
As said - the red triangles would (will) be on the center of the outside of my arm, the rest will wrap around.





Actually I'm having it done on Monday, had an appointment with the artist last week and he had no concerns at all about it turning out well. he did sound impressed by how prepared I was - design pretty much complete, I had a paper band printed out and stuck together in actual size (all in all 40 cm/15 inches round) with it to show how I wanted it placed etc. . Also he specializes on geometric shapes etc., so it sounds like a good match.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 16, 2014)

That's a solid looking design. Interesting to see a band which isn't really tribal - much more 'square' and futuristic. Very cool.


----------



## decypher (Jun 16, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> That's a solid looking design. Interesting to see a band which isn't really tribal - much more 'square' and futuristic. Very cool.



Thanks a lot, that's exactly what I was looking for. I don't mind tribals, but I've always been a huge fan of the whole cyber/futuristic style and I wanted to do a combo of my own design and something that does has some kind of meaning, as in "best LP cover every, just without really getting too specific about any band or anything". I'd hate to run around with a "Dark Side of the Moon"-Prism ;-) .

4 hours later....





(and it's true what they say about the inner arm...  )

I'm planning on getting a similar band on the left arm in a few weeks. I like symmetry (Perfect Symmetry to be exact ;-) )


----------



## Winspear (Jun 17, 2014)

Looking great!  It is true indeed haha.


----------

